# Ottavi di Finale Europa League 2016/2017. Lione - Rome e le altre.



## admin (7 Marzo 2017)

Ottavi di finale di Europa League 2016/2017. L'unica italiana rimasta in gioco, la Roma, se la vedrà con un'avversaria molto temibile: il Lione.

Ecco di seguito il programma completo degli ottavi. Diretta tv su Sky

Giovedì 9 marzo 2017:

Rostov - M. United ore 19

Apoel - Anderlecht ore 19

Copenaghen - Ajax ore 19

Celta Vigo - Krasnodar ore 21:05

Gent - Genk ore 21:05

Schalke 04 - Gladbach ore 21:05

Lione - Roma ore 21:05

Olympiacos - Besiktas ore 21:05


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2017)

Stasera la Roma si gioca praticamente la stagione. Deve fare almeno un gol.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Stasera la Roma si gioca praticamente la stagione. Deve fare almeno un gol.



Si ciao, sono capaci di fare anche un gol o due. E poi in casa farsi rimontare. 

Hanno la rosa più forte di tutte in questa Europa League. In finale ci devono andare, ma si tratta della Rometta. D'altronde solo Capello poteva vincere uno scudetto con questi cessi.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Marzo 2017)

Rostov-United mi incuriosisce molto. La vedrò sicuramente..


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Rostov-United mi incuriosisce molto. La vedrò sicuramente..



Sardar Azmoun in azione.

Io vedrò Copenaghen - Ajax (Cornelius vs Dolberg) e poi vedrò Lione - Roma.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ciao, sono capaci di fare anche un gol o due. E poi in casa farsi rimontare.
> 
> Hanno la rosa più forte di tutte in questa Europa League. In finale ci devono andare, ma si tratta della Rometta. D'altronde solo Capello poteva vincere uno scudetto con questi cessi.


Concordo su tutto e un pò mi dispiacerebbe perchè la Roma è veramente forte quest'anno. Ma mi sà che pure quest'anno sarà un fallimento.
In ogni caso mille volte meglio Spalletti che Rudi Garcia.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Marzo 2017)

Giocata meravigliosa di Klaassen e grande rete di Dolberg in acrobazia..

Ps. Peccato che noi del Milan non possiamo nenmeno sognare di vedere questi due ragazzi con nostra maglia.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2017)

Leone in vantaggio


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2017)

Ciao core


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2017)

Finita..

Ma sto Fazio davvero un bel cesso.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Finita..
> 
> Ma sto Fazio davvero un bel cesso.



Fabio Fazio


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2017)

Ma Spalletti oltre a vincere in Ucraina contro il nulla, è capace di vincere da qualche altra parte oppure??


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Marzo 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma Spalletti oltre a vincere in Ucraina contro il nulla, è capace di vincere da qualche altra parte oppure??



mi auguro vada alla rube.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2017)

Gol Salladino


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2017)

Salah 1-1


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2017)

pareggio di Salah


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2017)

Le squadre francesi hanno dei difensori e difendono peggio di mia nonna.

Non prenderei un difensore da quel campionato manco gratis


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2017)

Piccola statistica: la Roma non raggiunge i quarti di questa competizione da 18 anni, nella stagione 98/99 in Coppa UEFA (vinta poi dal Parma) fu eliminata dall'Atletico Madrid con un doppio 1-2


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2017)

Gol Fabio Fazio


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2017)

Fazio. Bene dai


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2017)

Hanno la rosa più forte di tutte. 

Spalletti lascia il campionato che tanto non serve a nulla. Butta tutte le energie sull'El..

Vincerla vuol dire portare una mentalità nuova alla Roma, ne hanno bisogno.


----------



## Raryof (9 Marzo 2017)

La Roma senza strafare ha fatto 2 golletti in trasferta.
Il centralone che è svenuto sul gol del pari è il classico scalzacani lentone nero senza la minima qualità a parte quando c'è da buttarsi nella mischia, ma l'avevo già occhiato nella partita persa contro la Juve.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2017)

Intanto nel derby tedesco Schalke e Gladbach 1-1, mentre nel confronto belga tra i Gen(k)(t) una delle due è in vantaggio sull'altra per 4-1


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2017)

2-2 La Roma torna in campo sul pezzo


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2017)

Gran gol di Tolisso 

2-2


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Intanto nel derby tedesco Schalke e Gladbach 1-1, mentre nel confronto belga tra i Gen(k)(t) una delle due è in vantaggio sull'altra per 4-1



Ho sempre pensato che Gent e genk fossero la stessa cosa. Poi quando ho visto giocare con due squadre diverse mi sono reso conto...


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho sempre pensato che Gent e genk fossero la stessa cosa. Poi quando ho visto giocare con due squadre diverse mi sono reso conto...



anche io, immagino i telecronisti di questa partita che gioia


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2017)

3-2 Leone


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2017)

3-2 Lione niente sono dei cessi questa della Roma.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2017)

3-2. Quando si pensava che sta rometta fosse una squadra Spalletti va fuori da tutto in 7 giorni


----------



## ralf (9 Marzo 2017)

Nabilllll


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2017)

Ancora vanno in giro con De Rossi...


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2017)

Sto Lione comunque bella squadra dal centrocampo in su.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2017)

Oh, ma quanto corrono questi? Sono invasati.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Marzo 2017)

La Roma sta morta..



Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Lione comunque bella squadra dal centrocampo in su.



Tolisso è un potenziale campione, un po' disordinato forse ma fortissimo cmq.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2017)

4-2 lacazzata
Roma fuori


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Marzo 2017)

Che gol fantastico


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2017)

E se segna pure Lagazzetta chiudiamo tutto


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2017)

4-2

Incredibile gol di Lacazette


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2017)

La ROma è fuori.. Spalletti un altro incapace


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2017)

Spalletti ma dimettiti cos'è sto cambio inutile


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2017)

Ma non si vergogna a fare i cambi al 80esimo?


----------



## ralf (9 Marzo 2017)

Cmq Dzeko è una roba ingurdabile...


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2017)

Secondo tempo della Roma.. roba da 7 minuti del PSG ieri..


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2017)

Da possibile -5 dai gobbi finale di coppa Italia e potenziale finalista di EL a stagione finita in una settimana. Peggio del PSG


----------



## Dany20 (9 Marzo 2017)

La solita e inutile Roma.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2017)

Adesso torneranno alle goleade con le squadrette. Come dice Montella si può vincere anche senza coppe e a Roma sono specialisti nel vincere solo le partite che non contano un cax


----------



## ralf (9 Marzo 2017)

Serve lo stadio pieno Beppe, si può fare lol.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2017)

Ma secondo voi una squadra che si fa eliminare 3-0 in casa contro il PORTO, dove volete che vada?

Spalletti con quella rosa dovrebbe essere minimo da finale invece si fa a prendere a piallate da nabule e leone..


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Marzo 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma non si vergogna a fare i cambi al 80esimo?


Imho aveva capito che la squadra era stanca e ha fatto cambi per mantenere il 2-3. Naingollan ma anche altri mi sono sembrati stanchi


----------



## Raryof (9 Marzo 2017)

La solita mezza squadra che esce da tutto nel giro di un paio di partite.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Marzo 2017)

Il Milan negli ultimi 5 anni ha vinto più della Roma e ho detto tutto


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Marzo 2017)

che falliti. 

tra loro e il napoli c'è da ridere.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Marzo 2017)

Boh prendetemi per pazzo ma io prenderei Lacazzette, Tolisso,Fekir e Ghezzal  
Fortissimi.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2017)

No davvero sono talmente prevedibili nelle sconfitte che sembra che lo facciano apposta


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2017)

Incredibile che la stagione della Roma sia praticamente finita dopo la miglior partita stagionale, contro il Villarreal. Qualsiasi altra squadra al momento si sarebbe gasata e sarebbe arrivata fino in fondo in tutte le competizioni. Loro si sono sgonfiati...


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile che la stagione della Roma sia praticamente finita dopo la miglior partita stagionale, contro il Villarreal. Qualsiasi altra squadra al momento si sarebbe gasata e sarebbe arrivata fino in fondo in tutte le competizioni. Loro si sono sgonfiati...



Il Villareal in quella partita entro in ciabatte.. mi pare ovvio che a loro non fregava proprio nulla.

La Roma deve ripartire da un allenatore VERO uno vincente. NOn mi sorprenderei se alla fine puntassero su Allegri..forse incominceranno a vincere qualcosa con lui


----------



## Juve nel cuore (9 Marzo 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Villareal in quella partita entro in ciabatte.. mi pare ovvio che a loro non fregava proprio nulla.
> 
> La Roma deve ripartire da un allenatore VERO uno vincente. NOn mi sorprenderei se alla fine puntassero su Allegri..forse incominceranno a vincere qualcosa con lui



Per quale motivo allegri dovrebbe andare alla Roma?

Piuttosto fa un esperienza all estero o rimane alla Juve


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2017)

Roma e Napoli seconda e terza squadra più forti del campionato sono il ritratto perfetto di cosa è diventato il calcio italiano.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Marzo 2017)

Gent maledetto.


----------



## Serginho (9 Marzo 2017)

Ogni anno il ritornello si ripete

A gennaio: La Roma quest'anno può vincere
a marzo: eliminata da tutto


----------



## kolao95 (9 Marzo 2017)

Fa piacere che Tolisso abbia giocato bene, lo sponsorizzo da tempo. Nella doppia sfida con la Juve mi ha stregato, bel giocatore davvero.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Fa piacere che Tolisso abbia giocato bene, lo sponsorizzo da tempo. Nella doppia sfida con la Juve mi ha stregato, bel giocatore davvero.



si ma non vale secondo me 40/50 mln, almeno non ancora. 
A me piace di brutto Fekir, oltre ovviamente a Lacazzette, una belva.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si ma non vale secondo me 40/50 mln, almeno non ancora.
> A me piace di brutto Fekir, oltre ovviamente a Lacazzette, una belva.



Mah...

Comunque il ritorno finisce 4/5-0.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Marzo 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah...
> 
> Comunque il ritorno finisce 4/5-0.



io non credo...


----------



## juventino (10 Marzo 2017)

Secondo me gli unici giocatori davvero interessanti del Lione sono Fekir, Lacazette e Tolisso. Il resto, avendoli visti sia con noi che contro la Roma, mi sono sembrati abbastanza mediocri.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Marzo 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah...
> 
> Comunque il ritorno finisce 4/5-0.


Molto più probabile rivinca il Lione


----------



## fabri47 (10 Marzo 2017)

Che ridere sta rometta. Ieri negli ultimi minuti sembrava il Milan di Brocchi e Inzaghi allenatori.


----------

